

Ask HN: Why isn't there a "search" on HN? - terrykohla


======
gee_totes
Ironically not the first time this question has come up:

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=why+isn%27...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=why+isn%27t+there+a+search+on+HN)

------
uslic001
No footer if you have continuous scroll turned on.

~~~
jack-r-abbit
Can you point me to the HN setting that turns on continuous scroll? I can't
find it in my HN profile page.

------
roldenburger
Check the footer

------
greg7mdp
there is... at the bottom of the page.

